

433MHz ASK signal analysis – Wireless door bell adventure [pdf] - liotier
https://bytebucket.org/rootbsd/433mhz-ask-signal-analysis/raw/5f4937e4efb2198abcc375b8aefee41421941fca/pdf/433MHz_ASK_sginal_analysis-Wireless_door_bell_adventure-1.0.pdf

======
TD-Linux
This same sort of transmitter is used on all sorts of cheap wireless remotes.
Here's a cleaned-up capture I took from a Westinghouse wirelessly controlled
power outlet: [http://a.pomf.se/aqdzgd.png](http://a.pomf.se/aqdzgd.png)

------
drxzcl
My annoying neighbor has this exact same doorbell. Oh Hacker News, how you
tempt me ;)

